# Harmonicas



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We are playing a few songs that incorporate harmonica! 

Don't know a damned thing about but it will be fun to learn. Maybe not! 

What key do I buy it in? What size do I need!? There are lessons on you tube! I would *love* to play some blues as well! 

Thanks kindly in advance for any help anyone offers


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome to an expensive hobby. You'll need one for each Major/Relative Minor key. 

Blues harp is a whole other thing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The devil's own instrument. DON'T DO IT!

j/k, I can't sound musical on one to save my life.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are at least a couple members here who play the harmonica. Milkman is one and I can't remember the other one I know of. And yes, there is lots of help on YouTube.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I have got one for a gift a couple of years ago,haven't really given it a real effort yet.
I do remember one time I had it out at the cottage and was blowing on it for a while.

Sounded like crap and I got so dizzy I nearly fell off the deck !

You'll have to know what keys the songs are in before buying,and if you want to get into blues harp search "cross harp"


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Chromatic Harmonica was my first instrument at about ten years old.

People comment on my dependence on semi-tones in my song-writing. This is due to the chromatic harmonica (the use of the lever was always a high point in any melody for me as a kid . 

Blues harp can be simple. Get the key that is up a fourth or down a fifth and SUCK. It will be easy to sound kinda bluesy if you are alone, but don't expect a standing ovation from an audience. It is just as hard to be really good at this it is as any other instrument. 

Yes, you will need a half dozen of them at $60 each. Or become a master at "overblowing" like Carlos del Junco (haven't seen a second one yet, just him) 

Chromatic will play in any key (with relative degrees of difficulty) but the reeds are too stiff for bending blues notes, more for jazz. These are $200 to $300 each. Multiple keys are handy here too. 

Mine sits in a suitcase for travelling. Every time I pick it up a couple of reeds are stuck, no matter how carefully I clean it. One is cheap, but you need many. So same expense as any other instrument.

The best advice so far -- stay away. Or just buy one for the campfire.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is all awesome advice. Maybe another time. I am glad I didn't waste my money on something I might use or not use depending on what the band is playing

I was just going to buy it for Tom Petty's, Maryjanes last dance. I did buy a Yamaha recorder though for the beginning of Stairway to Heaven. It was pretty easy actually to pick it up. I used to play flute, recorder and clarinet in another life time. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

Lola said:


> I did buy a Yamaha recorder though for the beginning of Stairway to Heaven.


Make sure to bring that with you to the Riff Wrath Jam if we're going to play the song.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Make sure to bring that with you to the Riff Wrath Jam if we're going to play the song.


Yes I will bring it with me. It really adds to the whole ambience of the song!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Harmonica was the first instrument I learned to play back when I was just a kid. My Dad taught me how to play it. He was a very good harmonica player and he couldn't read a note of music, he always played by ear. As the others have said you'll have to get harmonicas in different keys. The ones that I still have are in the keys of C and G although I haven't played for the past 10 years or so. @Kap'n Crunch, my Dad used to have a chromatic harmonica in the key of C.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> This is all awesome advice. Maybe another time. I am glad I didn't waste my money on something I might use or not use depending on what the band is playing
> 
> I was just going to buy it for Tom Petty's, Maryjanes last dance. I did buy a Yamaha recorder though for the beginning of Stairway to Heaven. It was pretty easy actually to pick it up. I used to play flute, recorder and clarinet in another life time. lol


If you want to just mess around with it, why not buy one in exactly the key you'd need for that song* and work on that seminal harp section. I thought of doing that with the harp solo for Long Train Running, but a) I'm too lazy and b) I really like playing that solo on guitar. I get pissed when a harp player jumps up when we start the tune because I know I'll have to give way to him in the solo section.

* For the correct key, see @KapnKrunch excellent post #6.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> If you want to just mess around with it, why not buy one in exactly the key you'd need for that song* and work on that seminal harp section. I thought of doing that with the harp solo for Long Train Running, but a) I'm too lazy and b) I really like playing that solo on guitar. I get pissed when a harp player jumps up when we start the tune because I know I'll have to give way to him in the solo section.


Make that selfish bastard buy this! Its only $3000 canadian, and then you get ALL THE SOLOS!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I really did want to play some blues. Just to give it a whirl! 

A slow grinding blues with harmonica is just awesome! 

I think I will buy one in the key of E! Just a cheap one. Much like I started out playing guitar with cheap amp and a cheap guitar MIC. 

Who knows maybe I will really like it.

I did have a harmonica eons ago but gave up after a while if I remember correctly!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Getting one in E means the song you will be playing with it should be in the key of B. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So what would be the right harp for MaryJane's? I believe the song is in Am. So do you go to the relative major C and then go up a 4th or down a 5th from there?

Sorry if this is a stupid question - remember, I'm a lectronics guy and out of my element with this stuff. MJF$#


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> So what would be the right harp for MaryJane's? I believe the song is in Am. So do you go to the relative major C and then go up a 4th or down a 5th from there?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question - remember, I'm a lectronics guy and out of my element with this stuff. MJF$#


It aint blues, just C. Simple turn-around. Just C. Yeah, just tried it. No sharps, no flats.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't bother with messing around with cross harp for things like Mary Jane, or anything from Bob Dylan, Neil Young, Springsteen, etc. Those are all first-position harp songs, so you just need a harp in the key of the song. The blues is a whole 'nuther ball of yarn, where, yes, you need to play cross-harp to get things sounding right.

I play very little harp in the band these days, mostly just the solo from The Romantics What I Like About You, although I recently had to replace my harp because it got crushed. Unfortunately, my band plays a half-step down, so I had to buy a A-flat harp, which was both a special order and only came in the expensive models. Oh well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cross harp? Is that where you used the 'up a 4th or down a 5th' and suck instead of blow? I think that's the only way to get a harp to bend, correct?

Thanks for the help, guys, I've always wondered about this.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Cross harp? Is that where you used the 'up a 4th or down a 5th' and suck instead of blow? I think that's the only way to get a harp to bend, correct?
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys, I've always wondered about this.


Yes. Up a fourth. Down a fifth. Cross harp. Second position. All the same thing.

Yes. I can get good bends only by drawing. But ask a REAL harp player... for all my talk here, I am still not much more than a poseur at harmonica.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Yes. Up a fourth. Down a fifth. Cross harp. Second position. All the same thing.
> 
> Yes. I can get good bends only by drawing. But ask a REAL harp player... *for all my talk here, I am still not much more than a poseur at harmonica.*


That's a step or two ahead of where I'm at and where I'm striving to get to.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

anything on an ELECTRO-HARMONIX B9 pedal that sounds like a harmonica?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> Getting one in E means the song you will be playing with it should be in the key of B.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


So if I want to play in the key of E what harmonica do I get! I am getting one either so I can play in the guitar key of A or E.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So to play in the key of E you need an Harp in A?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> So to play in the key of E you need an Harp in A?


That's the cross harp which the guys just mentioned. You're better off with A which means you can play blues songs in the key of E. If you play Mary Jane's Last Chance in A that will work too. You can also use an A as Hollowbody explained, Mary Jane is a first-position harp song. I believe that song is played in the key of G. So you can either use a C or a G. Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Chito said:


> That's the cross harp which the guys just mentioned. You're better off with A which means you can play blues songs in the key of E. If you play Mary Jane's Last Chance in A that will work too. You can also use an A as Hollowbody explained, Mary Jane is a first-position harp song. I believe that song is played in the key of G. So you can either use a C or a G. Hope that makes sense to you.


Mary Jane is in C. Played it yesterday. Good post chito.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I needed a capo for a song we are performing! I went on L & M's site, very expensive! I went and shopped on line at Amazon! I got a really good one with express post for $ 17 total. I just went and looked au harmonicas and they have a ton . Guess where I am buying it? Lol


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I am interested in harmonica but not experienced... some things I have learned related to the standard 10 hole diatonic harmonica that may or may not be of interest 

Spend some $ and get a decent harmonica. The Hohner Special 20 gets good reviews and will generally keep up as you get better.
Even if not a Special 20, start with a plastic comb. You *may* decide on a wooden comb later but many good players continue to use a plastic one.

Learn with a C - all(most) of the lessons online will use C.

Be prepared to put some time into it, you're learning to play a musical instrument. A good ear helps a great deal.

Cross harp/2nd position is the 4 chord 
1st position usual starting hole in the 4 blow (it's a C with the C harmonica)
2nd position usual starting hole is the 2 draw (it's a C with the F harmonica)

I have A-Bb-C-D-E-F-G harmonicas. I play mostly 1st position and this allows me to play pretty much anything I am likely to come across with the classic rock/blues guitar players I know. If I really need to play something in the key of B I can cross-harp it with the E. Begone you jazz guys, 1st fret capo folk, and down-tune 1/2 tone freaks


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

A Marine Band Hohner is probably the first instrument I ever owned.

Damnit... now I have to go down to the basement and look for that thing!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a killer harmonica song!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

All you have to do is suck n' blow. lol. seriously.
This song from way back got me into wanting to learn how to play the harp.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Was doing my weekly drool session at Folkway Musics site when I spied a Beer+Harmonicas at theMuseum event coming up. Might be interesting for those in the vicinity.

Ah crap...sold out sorry


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My son picked me up after rehearsal Friday night. So were driving along the DVP and I told him I would like to learn Harmonica. He said another instrument especially like Harmonica would drive him crazy especially right below the room I play my guitars in. 

I will just stick to my recorder. I don't have enough time to learn harmonica and play guitar the way I do. 

It was a nice dream while it lasted.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You could dib for Dubs for him.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> You could dib for Dubs for him.


He already wears these ear plugs that he wears at work! I don't know why he wears them! How much noise does an excavator make! He operates heavy equipment but he's always in the cab of whatever he is using!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lola said:


> He already wears these ear plugs that he wears at work! I don't know why he wears them! How much noise does an excavator make! He operates heavy equipment but he's always in the cab of whatever he is using!


Smart kid.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Cabs can be designed to be quiet but often are not. They can be boomy and make some frequencies worse. Protect your hearing!


----------

